# Magical Vampire Lord Hide and Seek.



## Cruor (Jun 2, 2008)

I've just created a heavily magic based vampire lord for my army, but its got a 2+ armour save and forgoes close combath effectiveness so as to do (hopefully) lots of summoning and casting. Where would be a good unit to hide such a individual?


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

Grave guard, or Kngihts (Don't know what there called) 

A m8 of mine dos that and its a pain in the arse to kill them all off when he can just summon them all back.


----------



## matty570 (Jun 14, 2007)

I've always thought that a unit of grave guard would be a good place to hide as the killing blow side of things might put people off challenging them.


----------

